# Anyone recommend a good TRT doc in the Chicago area



## SHAKEDOWN88 (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm seeing a woman doctor now I don't fully agree with. Not a sports minded doctor . Any recommendations?


----------



## Seeker (Mar 6, 2014)

http://www.lef.org/Health-Wellness/InnovativeDoctors/?source=search&key=doctor list


----------



## windycityamateur (Mar 6, 2014)

bump for science...


----------



## SHAKEDOWN88 (Mar 6, 2014)

I saw that Seeker but no one is close


----------



## j2048b (Mar 6, 2014)

man as ive said before, and yest some laugh at, simply go to google earth, type in compounding pharmacies and ur zip code, from there, a map will zoom in and show all compounding pharmacies, u can call each one and ask who the docs are they work with who prescribe or fill alot of test and hcg thru them, they should have a list and then u call each doc and see if you can either perform a telephone interview or make an appointment, see if some take insurance as well....

Give it a shot and report back with ur findings,,, ive known a few guys go this route w success...


----------

